# TV and Film Wooden Models



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2009)

I will apologies in advance, as i will be posting photos of relevent models in other sections. . I realise that not everyone is a collector, but i thought i'd post these photos of some more unusual SF Star Ship models. 

I saw these on E/Bay and thought i'd post some photos of some Wooden, Hand Made desktop models.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2009)

Some more.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2009)

Last ones (I promise. )

I have ordered the Millennium Falcon for my collection. I will let you know how these things turn out.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2009)

So i lied. I found these 2001 models. (Thinking of you AE35Unit. )


----------



## biodroid (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Cool details too


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice. I'd buy a few of those


----------



## Talysia (Nov 27, 2009)

Those really are impressive!  Thanks for sharing them, Rodders.


----------



## Interference (Nov 27, 2009)

I already commented but it got lost in the merge.  Suffice to say, I can't add to what the others are saying.  (so why the bleep am I saying anything?  One of life's mysteries...)


----------

